# POLL: Price of 5Ds



## kphoto99 (Feb 1, 2015)

My guess is at $7,5K for the 5Ds body. Since it is going to be announced in a week, it will be nice to go back and see who guessed correctly. Sorry no rewords


----------



## tpatana (Feb 1, 2015)

It'll start at $4199, and in less than 6 months it'll be at $3499.

Trust me.


----------



## takesome1 (Feb 1, 2015)

Use common sense people. Choose the lowest value.

The camera isn't even released and Canon marketing may be watching the poll to see what you are willing to pay.


----------



## kphoto99 (Feb 1, 2015)

takesome1 said:


> Use common sense people. Choose the lowest value.
> 
> The camera isn't even released and Canon marketing may be watching the poll to see what you are willing to pay.



This is not a poll of what I'm willing to pay, I am being pessimistic what Canon will charge for it. This camera will be in the same league as the 1D, so I expect the price in the same league.


----------



## RGF (Feb 1, 2015)

With the Yen rather weak relative to the USD, Canon will be pricing flexibility.

Hopefully this will lead to a price under $4000. If the Yen reverses, then you might expect the price to top $4,000.


----------



## DavidD (Feb 1, 2015)

tpatana said:


> It'll start at $4199, and in less than 6 months it'll be at $3499.
> 
> Trust me.


 Right now a 5D3 lists at $3,100 (and sells at B and H for $2,800 and the 36mp Nikon 810 sells for $3k even) so the new camera will have to sell for a premium over that.


While tpatana's educated estimate seems unarguably reasonable, if I were Canon I'd want to sell at least 100,000 of these in the first year (just to break even on development costs) and would set the price under $4k. At $5k (or even $4.5k) - I can't imagine them jumping off the shelves; particularly since a huge market sector is evaporating -- magazine and newspapers are firing photographers (Sports Illustrated just fired all their staff photographers !).
http://observer.com/2015/01/sports-illustrated-got-rid-remaining-staff-photographers/


----------



## tpatana (Feb 1, 2015)

DavidD said:


> tpatana said:
> 
> 
> > It'll start at $4199, and in less than 6 months it'll be at $3499.
> ...



You're right, I'm thinking of sale prices. I bought my 5D3 about 2 years ago, basically for $2450 after I sold the kit lens. So official announcement price at $4499, and later this year it'll be $3799.


----------



## tpatana (Feb 1, 2015)

tgara said:


> tpatana said:
> 
> 
> > It'll start at $4199, and in less than 6 months it'll be at $3499.
> ...



I'm happy to put $5 bet that my guess ($4199) is closer than your guess ($3799).


----------



## sanj (Feb 1, 2015)

takesome1 said:


> Use common sense people. Choose the lowest value.
> 
> The camera isn't even released and Canon marketing may be watching the poll to see what you are willing to pay.



Hilarious.


----------



## tphillips63 (Feb 1, 2015)

The Nikon D810 is about $3300 now so maybe $3799 MSRP at the most. I think the take rate will be a lot lower if it is more than 4K and 7.5, no way.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Feb 1, 2015)

DavidD said:


> tpatana said:
> 
> 
> > It'll start at $4199, and in less than 6 months it'll be at $3499.
> ...


Gray market prices have been crazy low and I have found on eBay the 5D3 for $2,199 and the D810 for $2,599.
My hopes are that the 5Ds price will be closer to the 5D3 rather than to the 1Dx and doesn't exceed the $4,000 value.


----------



## cycleraw (Feb 1, 2015)

One more vote for $3,799. But, I'll wait until it drops below $3,400 before I buy.


----------



## wopbv4 (Feb 1, 2015)

Depends if it will do 4K video ??
The 1DC is selling at a significant discount compared to release prices overhere in Australia, 6850 US$. It looks like that dealers want to clear their stock before the 5Ds is announced.
If the 5Ds has clean full 4K video, I expect the price to be very high, hence my vote for more then 5000$


----------



## K-amps (Feb 1, 2015)

Canon as usual will price it at a premium over the Nikon bodies, but they better get the shadow smudge details IQ sorted out. I.e. This better not be a 7dii sensor scaled up priced at 2.5x the price. If they want both revenue and market share increases.... Price it at $2499 - $2999 and watch it fly off the shelves and sink Nikon.


----------



## 9VIII (Feb 1, 2015)

They would be crazy to launch at more than $3500. I wouldn't be surprised if it sells for $3000 before the end of the year.


----------



## moreorless (Feb 1, 2015)

tpatana said:


> It'll start at $4199, and in less than 6 months it'll be at $3499.
> 
> Trust me.



I would guess around that starting price but with a slower and lesser drop.


----------



## arjay (Feb 1, 2015)

My guess: Launch price $3499


----------



## xps (Feb 1, 2015)

In sony forums, they see the A7 successor around 2500-3000$. So, I guess, Canon will price it much higher, as they see the sony as an toy (words from Canon manager at Photokina). Maybe around 4000-4500$
But, on the other hand, the a7rII will have an superfast and accurate AF and IS an alternative to the 5Ds. 

My son in law told me that Sony is not willed to compeed against the 5DIV, as this coming body will be something extraordinayry/exeptional/revolutionary like the 7D when it appeared on the market. But it will be very high priced.


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 1, 2015)

kphoto99 said:


> takesome1 said:
> 
> 
> > Use common sense people. Choose the lowest value.
> ...



Why is this in the same league as the 1 series ? Will the new 24 mp rebel be in the same league as the 20 mp 7DII ? Or the 40 mp phone ? 

My opinion is that Canon are responding to a niche in the market and continual commentary on the matter has forced the companies hand, even to the point of two models, one with, and one without, the AA. They have seen that Nikon have been able to charge more for the AA less model, despite the fact that 99 times out of 100 you're better off with the AA. So expect the AA model to be the real price and the AA less one jacked up further, Canon working on the principle of a fool and their money.......etc. Both cameras will definitely come in at a big premium over the 5DIII but it will still be less than a 1Dx. The retail price will most probably then gravitate to sit somewhere between the 5 and 1 series. I'm guessing it is always going to be more expensive than the D810 because the Canon equivalents are, genuinely, more expensive.


----------



## zim (Feb 1, 2015)

My guess, £3800 so that would be..... Eeeah with current exchange rate about $3800 :


----------



## mb66energy (Feb 1, 2015)

I guess 3499 € / $ to be competitive with Nikons mid end flag ships price wise.

I think DR will be around 12 with cleaner shadows but resolution is 50% higher so Canon compensates lower DR with higher res.

Using a camera SYSTEM means making decisions for 5-10 years - good lenses will last perhaps 20 years in customers bags. Perhaps Canon has decided to give us more opions to use our lens collecions ... avoiding to switch to other camera system manufacturers! A 5Ds is just for me a good reason not to try e.g. a Sony A7 for higher res and DR.


----------



## canonvoir (Feb 1, 2015)

Anything over $3000 and I'll buy a Sony.


----------



## Bruce Photography (Feb 1, 2015)

tphillips63 said:


> The Nikon D810 is about $3300 now so maybe $3799 MSRP at the most. I think the take rate will be a lot lower if it is more than 4K and 7.5, no way.



I checked today on B&H and the D810 with backpack, cards, etc is $3,000. My belief is that Canon will keep the price of the new camera closer to $3,000 than over $4,000. I will wait for the test results between the D810 and the model R when people get this in their hands. By the way, any speculation as to when the camera will actually be delivered to the US (B&H and Adorama)?


----------



## xps (Feb 1, 2015)

http://www.techtoyreviews.com/canon-5ds-image-leaked-price-tag-3800/


According to Kenrockwell, which is the most reliable source and famous website for evaluating the camera and lens posted a live photo of Canon 5DS, it’s identical to pictures leaked on the Internet. Ken – the site owner said he had hand on model mock up of the Canon 5DS and brought into the studio to shoot with the 100mm F / 2 lens. In addition, *Ken also revealed the price of the Canon 5DS will be $ 3800, approximately 2,35968 rupees. Meanwhile Canon 5DS R version will cost $ 4300, approximately 2,67016 rupees*


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Feb 1, 2015)

dilbert said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



When trying to clean up small high contrast details, like branches on a bright sky, the lack of AA filters makes it a bitch due to the small but present false color aliasing. Even some cameras with AA filters suffer from this, like the 5D2. The 6D does not suffer from this at all. 

When going to super high MP, the 50MP sensor with AA filter should be more crisp than a 36MP image without AA filter, and with less worry on aliasing and moire.


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Feb 1, 2015)

Let's see. Over the last couple of releases, Canon has surprised us with the prices. 

The 100-400L II came in far less than people were expecting for such an advanced lens. It's better than Nikon's and for much less $$$

The 400DO II also came in at a much cheaper price, even with the most advanced DO tech ever put into a telephoto lens! 

I don't see Canon being stupid enough to price the 5Ds very high. It's also why it did not come with a 1D type body.


----------



## rfdesigner (Feb 1, 2015)

Whatever it is we'll end up paying £ for $... and I'm not dropping £3500 (>$5000) for a camera.


----------



## moreorless (Feb 1, 2015)

PhotographyFirst said:


> Let's see. Over the last couple of releases, Canon has surprised us with the prices.
> 
> The 100-400L II came in far less than people were expecting for such an advanced lens. It's better than Nikon's and for much less $$$
> 
> ...



I really can't see "very" high happening given the relative failure of the D3x and 1Ds mk3 but $4000ish isn't really that close to those cameras on release in real terms, its just a bit of a premium over rival high resolution bodies from Nikon and Sony.

You look as well at the kind of lenses Canon would likely be hoping people buy with it like the 24-70mm F/2.8, the new 11-24mm F/4, the TS-E's, the 85mm 1.2, etc and there all pretty expensive.

My guess as well is that whilst the jump in resolution is significant its not nearly as significant as the D800 was, both relative to the resolution its surpassing and to the needs of many users. By pricing the D800 very competitively Nikon could get a good number of users to switch brands, here I think its more about Canon holding onto existing customers and if the alternative means selling a large investment in lenses then Nikon won't overall be cheaper.


----------



## tcmatthews (Feb 1, 2015)

If it is much more than $3,500 I will simply buy a A7RII (A9) or what ever Sony calls it. At 3000 things become more interesting. My guess is 3,499. As it is, I am at least a year away from my next camera purchase. So I can wait to make my discussion. 

I also thing they want to keep it Prosumer.


----------



## zim (Feb 1, 2015)

xps said:


> http://www.techtoyreviews.com/canon-5ds-image-leaked-price-tag-3800/
> 
> 
> According to Kenrockwell, which is the most reliable source and famous website for evaluating the camera and lens posted a live photo of Canon 5DS, it’s identical to pictures leaked on the Internet. Ken – the site owner said he had hand on model mock up of the Canon 5DS and brought into the studio to shoot with the 100mm F / 2 lens. In addition, *Ken also revealed the price of the Canon 5DS will be $ 3800, approximately 2,35968 rupees. Meanwhile Canon 5DS R version will cost $ 4300, approximately 2,67016 rupees*



Glad ol' Kenny boy agrees with me then!
No sure where that leaves my street cred though!!!  ;D ;D ;D


----------



## V8Beast (Feb 1, 2015)

kphoto99 said:


> My guess is at $7,5K for the 5Ds body. Since it is going to be announced in a week, it will be nice to go back and see who guessed correctly. Sorry no rewords



At that price, if I needed a high-res body I'd get a Pentax 645Z instead. I can't imagine a full-frame DSLR sensor could come close to capturing fine tonal gradations as well as a medium format sensor, but hopefully Canon will prove me wrong


----------



## Halfrack (Feb 1, 2015)

The only camera anywhere close to MP & price will be the 645Z - and that body is $8,500. No reason to expect the 5Ds to be less than the 1Dx. Should be between the two.

Why? Because they can, and there isn't a reason to not. I am willing to bet that Nikon wishes they'd kept the D800 price a bit higher so they could discount it as needed to maintain sales numbers.


----------



## tiger82 (Feb 1, 2015)

Ever wonder why the 1Dx price went down? To make room above it


----------



## tcmatthews (Feb 1, 2015)

Halfrack said:


> The only camera anywhere close to MP & price will be the 645Z - and that body is $8,500. No reason to expect the 5Ds to be less than the 1Dx. Should be between the two.
> 
> Why? Because they can, and there isn't a reason to not. I am willing to bet that Nikon wishes they'd kept the D800 price a bit higher so they could discount it as needed to maintain sales numbers.



With a rumored A7rII of around 50 MP priced around the release price of the A7r I respectfully disagree. This is not a rumored 1d series camera. There is no way it will have a 1d series price. Not to mention the effect of currency. Making all of Canon's resent releases coming in lower priced than expected.


----------



## Machaon (Feb 1, 2015)

Halfrack said:


> The only camera anywhere close to MP & price will be the 645Z - and that body is $8,500. No reason to expect the 5Ds to be less than the 1Dx. Should be between the two.
> 
> Why? Because they can, and there isn't a reason to not.



I would've said that the first reason is the D810, and the second reason is the 645Z. The first is performance-competitive FF and the second is medium format with 1.7x the sensor area fully justifying any price difference. USD$3,800 seems to be about the right place for the 5Ds to compete.

This body will also draw people into buying Canon's latest and best L-glass, if they haven't already done so, so it can be seen as a profit-leader in that sense too. It will be in Canon's financial interests to make this body cost competitive, even it is packing a 50 MP sensor.

After all, the 5Ds isn't going to be the market leader for long before Nikon and Sony catch up with the headline MP number. Canon will only have a few months to dominate this small niche.


----------



## Famateur (Feb 2, 2015)

My Guess: For the target market of this camera, the price will be received as very reasonable, even pleasantly surprised (remember the 7DII?). For everyone else, there might be some belly-aching.

Whatever the introduction price, if it fails to meet sales forecasts, Canon will make adjustments. If the price doesn't adjust to what _you _want within 6-12 months, it means you're not in the target market. It doesn't automatically mean Canon is inept. :-X


----------



## Famateur (Feb 2, 2015)

Halfrack said:


> The only camera anywhere close to MP & price will be the 645Z - and that body is $8,500. No reason to expect the 5Ds to be less than the 1Dx. Should be between the two.
> 
> Why? Because they can, and there isn't a reason to not. I am willing to bet that Nikon wishes they'd kept the D800 price a bit higher so they could discount it as needed to maintain sales numbers.



We're all speculating here, so to each his/her own...

That said, in my opinion, the decision to but a 5D badge on this body immediately constrained it to a particular price ceiling. To my knowledge, Canon doesn't even officially refer to the 5D Mark III as a "professional" body -- that honor is reserved for the 1 Series.

In terms of "because they can," that would only work if Canon held a monopoly. Competition (especially from upcoming high-megapixel Sony sensors) and other market forces will produce an equilibrium price that balances what Canon asks with what the market will support.

The only question in my mind is, "What is the 5D series price ceiling?" There is precedent for increase (5DII to 5DIII), so it's possible to see a similar bump. Timing and market conditions (both DSLR and financial markets) seem to point to a modest bump at most, but probably not huge -- unless this body blows everyone's minds. In which case, the target market will be lining up demanding that Canon take their money. 

One other quick observation on pricing theory: It's a lot easier to start higher and lower the price than start below what the market will bear and increase the price.

People tend to get a lot angrier over price _increases _than high initial MSRPs. If a company underestimates what the market will bear and intros at too low a price, that profit is left on the table -- not good business strategy.

Even if Canon could perfectly predict what the market will bear, starting higher is better strategy. Early adopters and "must-havers" will pay the premium. Subsequent price drops have a positive effect on the psyche of the target market (like seeing a sofa with a price tag that says, "*$2,499* *$899!*"


----------



## Famateur (Feb 2, 2015)

tiger82 said:


> Ever wonder why the 1Dx price went down? To make room above it



Yes -- for the Mark II.

It would _really _surprise me if Canon made room in the 1 Series pricing for a 5 Series body _above _it. Anything is possible, I guess, but...


----------



## tiger82 (Feb 2, 2015)

If it were for the 1Dx II, they would wait until it is out before lowering the price of the 1Dx. Until they have something to put above it, they wouldn't make any price moves.


----------



## moreorless (Feb 2, 2015)

kraats said:


> It can never be a lot more then the Nikon D810 or people start running away from Canon anyways



Look at it this way though, if this camera is say $800-1200 more than the D810 and you already have a significant investment in Canon lenses is it going to be worthwhile switching?

I think the jump in resolution/IQ from the 5D2/5D3/1Ds3 to the D800 was more significant and the knowledge that there was likely going to be no Canon response for years ment that Nikon could target switching users much moreso than Canon. 

Plus of course Canon is already the market leader and doesn't need to go chasing users switching brands as much at the cost of its profit margins. Rather its likely to focus on making money from its existing customers, especially in an area like this that has a lot of pent up demand.

For users not invested in a system as well Canon does have the advantage of several unique lenses that Nikon lacks(17mm TSE, 85mm 1.2, new 11-24mm, etc) that might get them a lot of higher end sales even if there not competitive on price.


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 2, 2015)

kraats said:


> It can never be a lot more then the Nikon D810 or people start running away from Canon anyways



Dead wrong (I'm afraid to say). The 5d3's pricing vs. d800 or the 24-70L2 has shown lots of people aren't ready to jump ship even over a couple of thousand $$$, and those who do already did it.

I'm sure the 5ds will be very expensive (probably why Canon leaked the specs before having to state the price), but for for the prestige of 50 - that's *F*I*F*T*Y* - metapixies this is a no-brainer as far as market demand from rich folk goes.


----------



## RLPhoto (Feb 2, 2015)

If it's over 4 G-birds I could understand why. The S series has always been a premium product.


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 2, 2015)

Looking at $4000 machine +/- 5%. People WAY over estimated (by 40-50%) the 7D2 when it got rumored and then did the same with 100-400 mk2. The 5D3 will get a sharp price drop into the mid-upper $2k range when this gets announced. I haven't seen anything concrete suggesting Nikon is also immediately getting Sonys new 50MP sensor either. And if the 5DS indeed comes out with the Sony, I'd be surprised if they didn't lock Nikon out in the deal. Canon wants the 5Ds vs D810 and they may well get precisely that at least for a little while.


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 2, 2015)

RLPhoto said:


> If it's over 4 G-birds I could understand why. The S series has always been a premium product.


I agree, though the falling Yen and strong dollar may influence the pricing pretty heavily. That and the surprise prices of the 16-35 f/4IS and somewhat, 7DII. It seems they have learned since the 24-70 f/4 IS...hopefully.


----------



## Famateur (Feb 2, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > If it's over 4 G-birds I could understand why. The S series has always been a premium product.
> ...



Agreed.

I like the trend (and that the 24-70 F4 IS was $799 after MIR by the time I picked one up.  )


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Feb 3, 2015)

PureClassA said:


> Looking at $4000 machine +/- 5%. People WAY over estimated (by 40-50%) the 7D2 when it got rumored and then did the same with 100-400 mk2. The 5D3 will get a sharp price drop into the mid-upper $2k range when this gets announced. I haven't seen anything concrete suggesting Nikon is also immediately getting Sonys new 50MP sensor either. And if the 5DS indeed comes out with the Sony, I'd be surprised if they didn't lock Nikon out in the deal. Canon wants the 5Ds vs D810 and they may well get precisely that at least for a little while.


Yup. It also has the A7R taking many potential Canon sales. 

One thing I see as a full-time landscape dude, is Nikon D800+ and Sony A7R all over the place. I'm literally the only person I know of who shoots higher-end landscapes and uses Canon 6D still. I had a D800, but didn't like the controls and layout, which matter more to me than the sensor. 

Landscape photography isn't the small niche it once was, it's really damn popular these days. All of those masses of people who where buying the 5D2 have moved away from Canon for landscape bodies. 

With the market leveling off, Canon has to compete much harder now to get as many people back to their system as possible. Losing market share is no laughing matter even for big old Canon. 

It's going to HAVE to have 14+ stops of DR, and priced possibly below the D810, in order to get at least the Landscape guys to go back. Even then the 11-24 might not be the 14-24 killer Canon thinks it will be especially at a $3000 price point. 

The vast number of landscaper these days are using wide zooms, and don't give a rat's ass about TS lenses or anything Canon has that Nikon doesn't. 

I don't think people quite comprehend the mass exodus that took place over the last 3 years for landscape photography. Hopefully Canon hubris didn't cloud their judgement this time around, and they do the right thing. Otherwise, it's DOA. I spend a lot of time online and in the National Parks following what gear is being used, and Canon is not being used right now.


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 3, 2015)

dilbert said:


> but but but... it's the system! Those people don't know what they're missing out on! CPS! CPS! CPS! Just ask any of the experts on photography here, like neuro!



Actually this is correct and wrong at the same time and no contradiction even if the usual flamewars indicate otherwise. CPS is really terrific if you're are an actual pro (like in "get things done in no time or get a free loan") or are well-off so you can benefit from Canon's whole high-end system.

But from my perspective and probably for the average layman it doesn't make that much of a difference if you buy Tamron/Sigma/Canon/... if you avoid the real cheap brands like Yongnuo or worse. For example, at my local cps center Tamron gets serviced quicker than Canon (unless you do have cps) and I've heard a lot of horror stories of very bad Canon customer service lately, look for some threads even on this board.


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Feb 3, 2015)

dilbert said:


> PhotographyFirst said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



I keep using Canon because I do like the overall system more. But I am not going to pretend that the market doesn't demand more DR.

I've never missed a single shot using 2-3 shot bracketing on my Canon models, and I push the limits as far as anyone else out there. 

It does take a bit more post work, but when you only have 10-30 keepers a year of high-end shots, it's not a big deal. 

Believe me, I've been banging my head against a brick wall trying to point out how easy it is to get higher DR shots with Canon cameras, but people just won't have it. 

Canon is my team and I want them to win the super bowl, but man, I have a feeling they are going to call a stupid 1st and goal pass play, when they have the powerhouse running back to push it into the end-zone for the death blow.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Feb 3, 2015)

dilbert said:


> The 1Ds enjoyed a $2000-$3000 or so premium over the 1D.
> 
> Hard to see why Canon won't do the same for the 5Ds.



Canon realized 230% as many APS-H sensors per wafer versus Full Frame. That certainly played into the price. With 5D vs 5Ds, it's apples to apples.


----------



## DavidD (Feb 8, 2015)

tphillips63 said:


> The Nikon D810 is about $3300 now so maybe $3799 MSRP at the most. I think the take rate will be a lot lower if it is more than 4K and 7.5, no way.


And the Estimation Oscar 
(with absolutely zero authority whatsoever ;D ) 
in this poll goes to (drum roll please) 
"TPhillips63" writing "maybe $3799 MSRP at the most" and
"cycleraw" with "One more vote for $3,799."

After B and H comes out with price of $3,699 and $3,899.

Three cheers !


----------



## kphoto99 (Feb 8, 2015)

DavidD said:


> tphillips63 said:
> 
> 
> > The Nikon D810 is about $3300 now so maybe $3799 MSRP at the most. I think the take rate will be a lot lower if it is more than 4K and 7.5, no way.
> ...



Not only that, but over 50% of voters selected the correct price bracket (3,501 to 4,000). The wisdom of the crowd


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 8, 2015)

Interesting that in the UK the intro price ( and therefor I presume the RRP) of the 5Ds is about the same as the RRP of the 5DIII. Not sure if this is the same around the globe.


----------

